# Quota Drawing Results



## Stinky (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody have a guess on when we might know if we got picked?


----------



## Mark R (Sep 3, 2012)

last year i knew around a week after deadline . was suprised how quick it was . maybe this year will be the same .


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 4, 2012)

Results are in and the kids are heading to Ossabaw. 

Nothing on the regular deer/state park hunts yet, but I am expecting rejections for those.


----------



## Stinky (Sep 4, 2012)

I got my State Park Rejection! Just waiting on my WMA


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 4, 2012)

*Got rejected again*

for my state park hunt.  The kids got chosen for the Clybel A/C hunt in early October again   Waiting on my general quota hunt reject now.


----------



## Stinky (Sep 4, 2012)

I got picked for the 2nd Flint River Hunt! I went back in 07 and put in for it ever since. FINALLY get to go back!


----------



## Mac (Sep 4, 2012)

Danny Leigh said:


> Results are in and the kids are heading to Ossabaw.
> 
> Nothing on the regular deer/state park hunts yet, but I am expecting rejections for those.



Good luck to ya,  We got Lester,  need to wait a year or two before we try Ossabaw.

Got state park rejections a few minutes ago.


----------



## breadfan (Sep 4, 2012)

Oct. Ossabaw for us.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 4, 2012)

Picked for first hunt Rum Creek, I have no idea about Rum Creek.  I just threw it out and didn't expect to be picked.  If anyone else gets picked and you want to team up, let me know.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2012)

I got Notta.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 4, 2012)

picked for 1st Berry College


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 4, 2012)

We got picked for B.F. Grant November 1-3


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2012)

We got picked for the Hard Labor Creek Hunt. I hunted it the first year it was open, but have not been back since. If anyone would like to share a few tips/pointers on the place feel free to pm me.


----------



## John2 (Sep 4, 2012)

yelper43 said:


> We got picked for B.F. Grant November 1-3



So did I.  Looking forward to it.  Never been there before.


----------



## Mikeistacticool (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone having problems with the quota system?? I just went to check why I hadn't got an email and my application wasn't even there!! Plus my hog app was gone too!


----------



## breadfan (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't get an email either, had to look at my application to find out.


----------



## Mikeistacticool (Sep 4, 2012)

Really not happy with the quota system!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 4, 2012)

Got drawn for Blanton Creek 1st hunt.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my new priority points for both Parks and WMA! Rejection can be good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slasher (Sep 4, 2012)

I FINALLY got a Joe Kurz Gun hunt!!! Been applying since before the new system (lost my rejections in the move) so after 6 years I finally drew the second hunt!!! 

I wonder how it'll be then since I have only been able to bowhunt it over soft mass and the water oaks falling....


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 4, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Got my new priority points for both Parks and WMA! Rejection can be good!!!!!!!!!!!



yep got rejection point number 4 for wma and number 2 for parks!


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 4, 2012)

Rum creek rejection for me and my group
	
	



```

```


----------



## gunsaler111 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good year for me! Gator tag,rumcreek second hunt,AND hard labor creek!


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Sep 4, 2012)

rejection for chickasaw have been picked every year for the last 3 years


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> yep got rejection point number 4 for wma and number 2 for parks!


Im right the opposite.  Got 4 for state park and 2 for Wmas.


----------



## Dupree (Sep 4, 2012)

I wa drawn for river creek and used 4 points , I now have 2 state park points.


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ossabaw 2nd hunt.


----------



## Mark R (Sep 4, 2012)

wow !! that was fast ! congrats to all . good luck on the islands .


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (Sep 4, 2012)

I got picked for 2nd silver lake hunt


----------



## Drexal (Sep 4, 2012)

I got second Rum Creek.  Guess I'll have to do a scouting trip.


----------



## ridgestalker (Sep 4, 2012)

Got selected for joe kurz november hunt with 3 points usedn. Got rejected for state park an my nephew got drawn for clybel for youth hunt.Cant wait gona be a good year.


----------



## aco29 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ft. Yargo


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 4, 2012)

4 in my group got drawn for Chickasawhatchee first hunt. Went to this hunt last year and had a blast.


----------



## justmejeff (Sep 5, 2012)

got the first rum creek hunt and chatt bend state park hunt


----------



## frogs7 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Island and State Park*

We hunt Sapelo Island this coming up weekend 18-20 of October and Have ALWAYS loved this hunt! We are hunting for the first time at Misletoe State Park I am unsure of these State Park Hunts Hoping it is as great as Sapelo!!! Heading to the Island early!!!  We are taking 3 ThermaCells!!! Old Looks like he has the chicken pots every time we go!!! Go Luck all!!!


----------

